
David Heinemeier Hansson: LeMans 24 Hours – Numbers Tell the Whole Story - milesf
http://www.lemans.org/en/News/david-heinemeier-hansson-porsche-numbers-tell-the-whole-story/41155
======
milesf
I'd be curious to know what his custom software looks like and what
performance indicators he keeps track of. I'm assuming it's written in Ruby.

